

Sphinx: Search Outside the Box - linuxmag
http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7369

======
vivekamn
If you are using Sphinx on a rails project, I strong recommend Thinking
Sphinx(<http://freelancing-god.github.com/ts/en/>). We used to use Ultra
sphinx plugin, but thinking sphinx is more flexible.

------
FiReaNG3L
We use Sphinx on <http://esciencenews.com> , and its performance is quite
amazing. It powers search and the 'dictionary' (which is really tags) feature.
Very easy to configure / deploy, too!

------
arohner
How does this compare to solr, compass and other "search frameworks"?

I'm currently using Compass (Java wrapper around lucene), but that was just to
get something implemented quickly.

